# Moving to Thailand



## GymGuy14 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey All can anyone give me some pointers on how to go about staying in Thailand , Here's the catch I am 47 and retired but I don't fall into the Retirement category for a Visa so I am looking at a Multi Entry Visa just not too sure if I am going to have to fly out every 60 to 90 days ..

Any info would be greatly appreciated
Thanks AL


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

You get a 60 day Visa, and then can extend it for another 30 days for an additional B1900. You would have to leave the country every 90 days. UNLESS ...
you enroll in a school of some sort and get an Education Visa. These can be good for as long as a year with no 90 day visa run required. Most schools that teach Thai charge B20k-40k per year.

Al, this site is loaded with explanations and details. Just search them but pay attention to when they were posted. changes occur frequently here and policies are different depending on which province you are in.


----------



## GymGuy14 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thai Bigfoot I have no problem flying to Kuala Lumpur, would I have to stay there for more than a couple days before I fly back , the cost is reasonable enough at $114.00usd


----------

